# :-D 50 Bizzare N Amazing PC Case MODS :-D



## saikiasunny (Jun 13, 2012)

I was just searching for some wallpapers when i came across this article . Please have a look, i assure you will be amazed!

50 Most Bizarre Computer Cases Ever | Azoft Spotlight

ps- mods, if you think this thread is not necessary, delete it


----------



## Vyom (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice mods. But some of them are real weird ones! :S


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 13, 2012)

I was wonder how did they managed to squeeze some of those in such a small form factor


----------



## Darth Vader (Jun 13, 2012)

^ Nice Find


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Alok (Jun 15, 2012)

^lol nice find , i like wall crawler.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 15, 2012)

My fav the hulk pc


----------



## Vyom (Jun 17, 2012)

One more "awesome" mod! 

*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/576752_286652898080596_769594811_n.jpg


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 17, 2012)

What is that thing


----------



## Vyom (Jun 18, 2012)

saikiasunny said:


> What is that thing



Cabinet made out of a water Can!


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 18, 2012)

I have a large empty water drum in my house should i make a super ultra tower of it


----------



## Jripper (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice  Lol@ coffin pc xD


----------

